# Accessible electrical outlets at countertop inside corner



## Yikes (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm seeing a potential conflict between CBC 11B/ADA and the NEC regarding an ADA
mobility accessible kitchen:

 - Kitchen is "L" or "U" shaped with standard 25" deep counters.  (I typically put 1"
extension boxes on the outlets so that the side reach is 24" deep max per 11B-308.3.2.)

the "L" or "U" creates an inside corner countertop surface that is 25"x25" that cannot
be reached directly in front of the wheelchair.

- NEC 210.52 (C)(1) says:  "Wall Countertop Spaces. ...Receptacle outlets shall be
installed so that no point along the wall line is more than 600 mm (24 in.) measured
horizontally from a receptacle outlet in that space."  In other words, max 48" spacing
between countertop outlets.

My problem: *I make the outlets accessible per ADA/11B at the 25" deep inside
corner, then they would be spaced at least  50" apart, not 48"*.

To put it another way, the NEC is compelling me to put countertop outlets at a closer
spacing than can be made accessible per ADA/11B for a standard 24-25" inside corner.

Where is the wiggle room to comply with both codes?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 12, 2018)

If you added additional receptacles going beyond the minimum requirement make you compliant?


----------



## Yikes (Mar 12, 2018)

Pcinspector1 said:


> If you added additional receptacles going beyond the minimum requirement make you compliant?


No, because (as I understand it) every countertop receptacle needs to be accessible.  The more receptacles I add, the more need to be compliant.


----------



## north star (Mar 12, 2018)

*= = >*

Yikes, in the IBC, at Section 102.1 which leads to Section 102.4.1
essentially says that "the most restrictive shall govern".......Not sure
which Section or Sections in the CBC that is........IMO, the "most
restrictive" would be to provide for the Accessibility requirements.

Thou shalt Coverest thy Code & Standard arse !  

*< = =*


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 12, 2018)

North Star "gets" the point, ADA is most restrictive, using reach as starting point.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 12, 2018)

Put two or more in, side by side (multi-gang box)


----------

